# C++ Bankautomat HILFE!



## xxgamer09xx (6. Februar 2011)

Hey Com,

also ich habe folgendes Problem, ich habe vor einen Bankautomat in C++ zu schreiben mit vielen Benutzerkonten.

Ich möchte, dass für jeden Benutzer eine Textdatei angelegt wird mit dem Namen, Adresse und Kontostand, wie lese ich den mehrer Zeilen aus??

Und wie kann man es realisieren, dass wenn man im Programm den Benutzernamen eingibt, dass er die passenden Textdatei lädt?? 

Bitte dringend um Hilfe..Danke im Vorraus! 

vlg
xxgamer09xx


----------



## Skysnake (7. Februar 2011)

Naja, du nutzt einfach fstream um in ne Datei zu schreiben in Verbindung mit string (beides Bibliotheken) naja, und dann rödelste halt Zeilenweise durch die jeweilige Datei. 

Keine Ahnung wo da das Problem jetzt ist 

Sicher ist sowas aber nicht...


----------



## xxgamer09xx (7. Februar 2011)

wie kann mann den mehrere Zeilen auslesen??

Wie würdest du denn so etwas umsetzen?? 

vlg


----------



## bingo88 (7. Februar 2011)

getline(cin, string) in einer Schleife?


----------



## Skysnake (8. Februar 2011)

genau so z.B. 

Sollte aber auch noch andere Funktionen geben. Schau doch einfach mal in die fstream Bibliothek Google gibt dir da schnell gute Übersichten


----------



## xxgamer09xx (8. Februar 2011)

Ok werde dies mal tun , danke für eure Hilfe 

Falls noch Fragen auftauchen melde ich mich nochmal


----------



## Akkuschrauber (13. Februar 2011)

Ich würde ja anstatt von Textdateien ne Datenbank verwenden...
Da kannste dann auch gescheit drin suchen und hast mehr Möglichkeiten als mit unstrukturierten Textdateien.


----------



## Skysnake (16. Februar 2011)

Wer sagt das eine Textdatei unstrukturiert ist 

dazu kommt das du die Dateien ja nur zum sichern der Daten brauchst/verwendest. 

Eigentlich sollte der Rest komplett im Cashe liegen, und da nimmste Arrays, wo die entsprechenden Kontonummern z.B. mit den Arraynummern zusammenhängen, oder aber ne Hash-Map und gut ist.


----------

